# ID. Buzz spotted in the wild



## arrosen1 (Aug 7, 2020)

2/13 6pm, Buckeye, Arizona, charging at Walmart. The inside is totally empty. Drivers seat only. No dashboard, or console, no rest seats, no carpet. Just the shell, an engine and a driver's seat.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Many folks believe this is a Canoo prototype rather than VW Buzz. 









Canoo Is a Podlike, Microbus-Style Electric Vehicle You Can Subscribe to


"There is no need for EVs to look like traditional cars," new company says, and this seven-seater certainly doesn't.




www.caranddriver.com


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

Yup, that is a Canoo, not an ID Buzz.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

Thank the lord.....that thing is ugly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

First thing that came to mind....


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Alas the ID Buzz has been recently pushed off until 2023 for the US market. Although I wouldn't be buying I was never the less looking forward to seeing a "VW Bus" on the road again.

"According to Volkswagen of America CEO Scott Keogh, the U.S. launch of the *ID*. *Buzz* will be *delayed* until sometime in 2023. ... The Hanover location builds commercial vehicles and needs to be retooled for both the *ID*. *Buzz* and an upcoming commercial electric van, both of which will go on sale in Germany in 2022." -14 Jan 21


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

VWAUDITEK said:


> Thank the lord.....that thing is ugly


This


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)




----------

